# 2014 Cruze radio upgrade opinions



## PurpleCobra92 (10 mo ago)

I've been looking recently into giving my radio a more modern upgraded look and have been looking into the "Tesla style" radios (They look super clean IMO.) And was wondering if anyone was experience working with them, how installation was, overall sound, etc. Open to opinions and other radio options as well, just want to stay in the realm of a touch screen.

Cheers!

tesla radio style


----------

